# Pneumonia in chickens?



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

My old Roo Titan was at the backdoor this morning just hunched down and looking miserable. So I picked him up and brought him into the bathroom tub, his breathing is harsh and he has a clear nasal discharge. Is there such a thing as chicken Pneumonia? cure?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes it is called "airsacculitis" in birds. Do you have any antibiotics on hand? Also see if he'll eat some raw liver for you.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Yes it is called "airsacculitis" in birds. Do you have any antibiotics on hand? Also see if he'll eat some raw liver for you.


My chickens house has that aliment where they get white junk in their eye and it's gets swollen and they have nasal discharge. I've been having most of them die from it but some have recovered though I understand they are carriers for life from it.. So my plan is to try to get thru this summer and then wipe out the chicken house, disinfect it and start over.

That being said, this past week, I've been giving them raw liver every day. I've had no new cases. Are you saying this can be helping it?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Raw liver boosts the immune system, so does help prevent and heal disease.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

give him a shot of TYLAN. about 3 days in a row.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

k thanks


----------

